# Schmiede-Update 5.2 ein Witz



## Janus81 (18. März 2013)

Hallo,
Seh nur ich das so oder ist dieses hochgepriesene Update für Schmiede, mit dem man nur mittels Geistereisenbarren von 0 hochleveln kann, ein totaler Reinfall? ...verkneife mir das Wort Vera****e :-/

Bis zu 100 Barren für n Item, das nicht mal 1 Gold beim Händler gibt und auch nur 1 Punkt für Fertigkeit , ist doch n Witz!!!

Da kommt man mit farmen und normalem Weg immernoch besser...

Oder...?


----------



## Virikas (18. März 2013)

Es ging auch rein darum das Farmen von alten Mats nicht zwingend notwendig zu machen. Das Ziel wurde eindeutig erreicht.
Das es nicht unbedingt die schnellste Variante ist, steht da halt auf einem anderen Blatt. Aber das war ja wie gesagt auch nicht das Ziel.


----------



## Jackie251 (18. März 2013)

Janus81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Seh nur ich das so oder ist dieses hochgepriesene Update für Schmiede, mit dem man nur mittels Geistereisenbarren von 0 hochleveln kann, ein totaler Reinfall? ...verkneife mir das Wort Vera****e :-/
> 
> Bis zu 100 Barren für n Item, das nicht mal 1 Gold beim Händler gibt und auch nur 1 Punkt für Fertigkeit , ist doch n Witz!!!
> ...




hochangespriesen?

Wenn Blizz gewollt hätte das man "zuverlässig für eine hand voll goldies" von 0-600 Schmied lernen könnte, hätten sie einen Lehrer hingestellt der der sagt "gibt mit 1000g und du kannst schmiedekunst 600".


Blizz wollte aber lediglich, dass man ohne Bergbauer auch auf einem unterbevölkerten server die Rohstoffe kaufen kann um garantiert weiter skillen zu können. Es soll aber natürlich nicht den alten Rohstoffen nicht das Wasser abgraben...

der Patch hat das gebracht was Blizz *wollte*, nur die wollten nicht das was du dir *gewünscht* hast


----------



## Tikume (18. März 2013)

Ich schätze mal hier lag einfach die falsche Erwartungshaltung vor


----------



## Dagonzo (18. März 2013)

Janus81 schrieb:


> Bis zu 100 Barren für n Item, das nicht mal 1 Gold beim Händler gibt und auch nur 1 Punkt für Fertigkeit , ist doch n Witz!!!
> 
> Da kommt man mit farmen und normalem Weg immernoch besser...
> 
> Oder...?


Tja was hast du denn gedacht? Von 0 auf Max. in einer Stunde? So wie beim Kochen? 
Wenn das so wäre, wurde genau das passieren, was ich immer befürchtet habe. Nämlich das die alten Mats keiner mehr nutzt, das AH leer ist weil keiner mehr was kauft/verkauft. Und das Wirtschaftssystem würde den Bach runter gehen.


----------



## Xidish (18. März 2013)

Zudem beinhaltet das 5.2. Update auch noch das neue Donnerstahlschmieden. 
Ich freu' mich schon darauf, weil die Donnerstahl-Schmiede einfach nur "geil" aussieht. 

Und von mir aus hätten sie das mit dem Geistereisen ganz weg lassen können.
Denn ohne diese Änderungen machen sich noch mehr User in die alten Welten auf.


----------

